# Weird behaviour of my pet pigeon



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

hello
I have a pigeon . i am taking care of him since 3 years. he has its own place to sleep , near my bedroom balcony . but for the past 15 days he is acting weird . he is not ready to sleep in that place . i checked the area properly where he sleeps but there was nothing to worry about . it was completely clean and safe. when i took him in my hands and tried placing him by myself he flew away. then few days later the place where i provide him food and water , that is in my dinning room's window , he started getting scared of that place too and is not ready to stay in that window either. 
Now i gave him a different place to sleep that is inside my house in my living area. today morning he behaved very unusual . now he is not even ready to stay in my hands . he is scared of every one now and tries biting us and beat us with his wings . He has never behaved in such a way before , in these 3 years , he was very close to us and very loving behaviour. 
I am very upset with this behaviour . I dont know what is wrong . Can any one advice me as to what can be done.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our pet pigeons act weird too especially when they are hormonal/broody. Don't know if something scared up your bird or if it is hormones. Our formerly loving girls bite and wing slap sometimes after they lay an egg. Where does your bird choose to hang out now? You mentioned his behavior changed. Is his health otherwise ok...energy, appetite, poop?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cuttie pie said:


> hello
> I have a pigeon . i am taking care of him since 3 years. he has its own place to sleep , near my bedroom balcony . but for the past 15 days he is acting weird . he is not ready to sleep in that place . i checked the area properly where he sleeps but there was nothing to worry about . it was completely clean and safe. when i took him in my hands and tried placing him by myself he flew away. then few days later the place where i provide him food and water , that is in my dinning room's window , he started getting scared of that place too and is not ready to stay in that window either.
> Now i gave him a different place to sleep that is inside my house in my living area. today morning he behaved very unusual . now he is not even ready to stay in my hands . he is scared of every one now and tries biting us and beat us with his wings . He has never behaved in such a way before , in these 3 years , he was very close to us and very loving behaviour.
> I am very upset with this behaviour . I dont know what is wrong . Can any one advice me as to what can be done.


*Sounds like something scared the bird, a predator or something, but he does not feel safe.

How long has he been inside your house? Sounds like a male who is either displaying dominance and becoming territorial, or just scared and trying to adapt to a new environment.*


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

His poop is normal. His health is normal nothing to be worried about. He goes out at times for flying and eating food. I have changed his place. But now he doesn't stay in my hand. He flies off. In living room window he stays alert noticing each and every corner. Especially towards the window. He is very scared to even be near the window. Similarly in my balcony he doesn't stay there for sleeping. Now he sleeps in my kitchen window. I don't know why suddenly he is behaving like this. His health has no issues. By God's grace. B


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Perhaps as Skyeking said there is a hawk or other predator outside.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Pigeons can see predators that we can not, they have sharp eyesight. Some type of predator must of been around perhaps while you were asleep. Or a bird of prey is stalking him, they can be hard to spot way up in the sky, but they(pigeons) can. You're bird is becoming savvy with age and only protecting himself.


----------

